# Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Teichianer,

da es nun amtlich ist, möchten wir euch unsere *"letzte Planung der Teichvergrößerung"* vorstellen.....  

Hier erst einmal der Grund:

    

Die wollte meine Frau immer schon haben, aber sie hat immer wegen der anstehenden Vergrößerung gezögert..... 

Nu hat sie welche und ich kann endlich wie ich möchte.....:smoki

Hier der Ist Zustand mit Wassertiefen:

 


Und so soll's werden:

 

Ziel: 30-35m³

Folie: EPDM damit es im Geldbeutel richtig weh tut und vor einer erneuten Vergrößerung abschreckt...... 

Rechts wo die Bank steht soll noch ein kleiner Steg hin, der ein bisschen in den Teich ragt. Und ob der Zugang zur Terrasse dann noch ausreichend ist wird sich Zeigen. Eine Brücke muss jedenfalls *nicht* sein.

Als Randgestaltung sollen die *großen* Kiselsteine verschwinden.

Wir sind natürlich für weitere Tipps und Anregungen dankbar. 

Axo:

Rechts am Nachbarszaun soll noch ein wenig wieder angefüllt werden, damit man da mehr Platz zu laufen hat. Das ist z.Zt. doch recht eng.....


----------



## Christine (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hallo Olli!

Was ist denn mit dem Rasenstück vorne rechts? Das ist doch eh mehr braun als grün. Dann eine schicke Brücke... Und Du hast auch keinen Ärger mehr mit Rasenmähen  

Du weißt wie groß die neuen Lieblinge Deiner Frau werden können und dann hätten sie richtig Auslauf...


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Olaf,
da du ja nur Koi hast und die beiden __ Störe, würde ich auf einen Flachbereich verzichten und besser einen kleinen PF dazu bauen.

Warum noch die Abstufung auf 1 Meter, ohne die kannst du das Volumen deutlich erhöhen


----------



## Olli.P (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Uwe,

du meinst doch bestimmt mit PF Pflanzenfilter oder


----------



## Dodi (19. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

 Olli!

Schön, dass es nun dieses Jahr was wird mit der Teichvergrößerung! 

Ich sehe das mit den "Flachbereichen", die eigentlich keine wirklichen sind bei 100 und 80 cm, ähnlich wie Uwe und würde ziemlich gleichmäßig die Tiefe von 1,80 m halten 
bzw. in Schrägen mich auf 1,80 m zuarbeiten - so wie anhand meines Teichbeispiels:

 

Ich glaube, man kann ganz gut erkennen, wie wir rechts und links in die Schräge gegangen sind. - Am oberen, Rand, da wo die "Delle" in der Folie zu sehen ist, da haben wir unsere Feldsteine um den Teich platziert.

Wenn Du eine Uferbepflanzung wie jetzt möchtest, brauchst Du sogesehen das nur Deinem alten Teich nachempfinden.

Einen bzw. zwei Pflanzenfilter hast Du ja bereits.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> du meinst doch bestimmt mit PF Pflanzenfilter oder



Ja Olaf, aber  du hast ja schon einen, oder ?

Dann ran an die Schaufel und los gehts, warum bis Oktober warten ?


----------



## Olli.P (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Uwe,

ich hab zwei 

1000 und 4000L .... 

Und in den 4000er soll'n die Koi während der Umbauphase 

Daher auch erst im Oktober, wenn die Pflanzen alle runter geschnitten sind und wegen der Wassertemps.  ....... 

Vorteil:

Ich kann den Filter auf ca. 50% weiter laufen lassen..... :smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Daher auch erst im Oktober, wenn die Pflanzen alle runter geschnitten sind und wegen der Wassertemps.  .......
> Vorteil:
> Ich kann den Filter auf ca. 50% weiter laufen lassen..... :smoki



Nachteil: Vorm Winter noch Stress durch die Umsetzerei, ist auch nicht der Brüller. Der Winter kann lang werden und wenn sie dann keine Reserven haben, na ja 

Überzeug dein Frauchen und mach es früher, am besten *JETZT*


----------



## Olli.P (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Uwe,

jetzt geht nich, da nun wieder die Feiertagswochen kommen. Das ist bei uns (Lebensmittelbranche)  immer voll was los und ich weiß nicht wie spät ich Feierabend habe. 

Und Anfang Oktober hab ich zwei Wochen Urlaub. 

Übrigens spekuliere ich immer noch darauf das der Okt. so schön wie 2006 wird. 

Außerdem hab ich so mehr Zeit den Teich *letztmalig* ordentlich zu planen. :smoki


----------



## Olli.P (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi,


gestern war die Regierung im Garten und hat mein Vorhaben genau unter die Lupe genommen..

Und das

 

ist dabei herausgekommen (Beweisfoto für die Regierung )..... 

Somit bekommt der Teich eine Max. Länge von ca. 6,40m und eine Max Breite von ca. 5,60m.

Das graue um den Teich soll erst eimal mit dem Aushub angefüllt werden. So kommen wir dann auf Terrassenhöhe.

Wenn ich nun erst einmal von 1,80m tiefe ausgehe, komme ich bei einem Rechteck mit Steilen Wänden auf ca. 64,5m³ .

Was meint ihr, wie viel muss ich da wohl für die Rundungen und die zwangsläufig etwas schrägen Wände abziehen 

Gibt es dafür eine Faustformel


----------



## mitch (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

hallo olaf,

na hast du das grabgrät schon vorgelüht 

ja diese langwierigen regierungsverhandlungen kenn ich auch  :beeten :__ nase  :crazy :smoki   .

aber wo ein wille da ist auch ein weg


----------



## Olli.P (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Mitch,

alles in Arbeit...

Aber ich hab ja noch ein bisschen Zeit mich mental darauf vorzubereiten......


----------



## Koi-Uwe (3. Mai 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*



mitch schrieb:


> aber wo ein wille da ist auch ein weg



So So Mitch, also doch jetzt volle Pulle ?  So wie am Telefon beschnackt


----------



## Olli.P (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009 haben wir vorgezogen*

Hi Leute,

wir hatten hier bei uns schon den Oktober..... 


Die Rasenkanten für das Umfeld liegen   
die Grasnarbe ist abgetragen... 

Der Pool ist aufgestellt, um zu Prüfen ob er Luft verliert.... 

Die Kantensteine sind gesetzt..... 

Wasser raus........ 

Das alte Teichloch....... 

Nochmal vom Balkon aus..... 

Das Vlies und BA sind ausgebaut, der Chef bestimmt die End tiefe....... 

Der große schreck beim Buddeln. Ein Koi springt auf den Poolrand und schneidet mit (ich glaube einem Afterflossenstrahl) den oberen Poolring auf.
700L Wasser weg........  
Das kommt dabei raus wenn man einen alten Pool nimmt der schon 3 Kinder überstanden hat. Schnell neuen Pool kaufen 
Nö  geht nicht der einzige Schattenplatz ist ja schon belegt und selbst hier erwärmt sich das Wasser in null Komma nix auf ca. 33°.......... :crazy


Das muss noch an Erde weg und auf Tiefe gebracht werden...... 

Während ich auf der Arbeit war, haben *gute* freunde für mich gegraben. 
An dieser Stelle nochmal einen recht herzlichen Dank an Sven und Ivi. Als ich von der Arbeit wieder da war war keine Zeit für Bilder 
Denn ich musste geschwind den BA und Skimmerflansch einbauen. Denn ab 16.00 Uhr waren die Helfer für's Folie verlegen bestellt.

Das Wasser ist schon im Teich. Denn das Ziel war, das der Filter der über den 4500L Pflanzenteich weiter gelaufen ist, wieder mit dem Teich zu verbinden.... 

Und es hat geklappt............   

Am nächsten Tag hat meine Frau sich um den Bachlauf gekümmert...... 

Das Wasser ist nicht so der Hit, weil der Wind immer wieder den schwarzen Sand in den Teich befördert......... 

Unser Monsterfroschlöffel im 4500L Teich...... 
Schon gute 2m hoch und da geht noch was.....

Das Wasser vom Pf. läuft provisorisch in den Teich....... 

Blick von Kinderzimmerfenster unseres Sohnes...... 
Die Chefin versucht sich schon mal in der Raubtierzähmung....

Die Seerosen im 4500er........ 

Der 4500er Pf. soll nun Komplett unterirdisch über Kugelhähne gesteuert in den Teich laufen........ 

Skimmer und Venturi laufen auch........ 

Nochmal die Froschlöffelblüten. Die sind schon über Dach.......


----------



## Olli.P (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Weiter geht's.....

Die ersten Polygonalplatten sind verlegt....... 

   

Die Fläche ist soweit komplett. Es sind so ca. 42m² Platten um den Teich gekommen. 
Die Fugen haben wir mit Sandsteinsplitt 0-5 mm gewaschen gemacht, da diese natürlich fest und trotzdem Wasserdurchlässig sein sollen....
Ich hoffe wir wurden nicht falsch beraten...... 

     

Jetzt müssen noch die Plattenfugen an der Folie versiegelt werden und der letztendliche Wasserstand im Teich ausgependelt werden...... :smoki

Die genaueren Daten, Tiefe, Fläche, Wassermenge kommen dann noch........

Obwohl sich bei der Wassermenge von  25m³ im Hauptteich kaum was ändern wird. die letzten 250-500L können wir wohl eher vernachlässigen.....


----------



## Inken (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Wow Olli, was für ein Akt!! 

Aber die Plackerei hat sich wirklich gelohnt! Die Platten gefallen mir, sieht toll aus! 

Und im Oktober könnt ihr euch bei Sturm und Regen zurücklehnen und auf die fertige Anlage schauen!


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hallo Olli,

toll geworden 

flüstern und nun? TT?  )


----------



## wp-3d (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Olli,

die Platten hättest Du weglassen  und noch mehr Teich rauskizzeln können 

aber schön ist es geworden


----------



## HaMaKi (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Toll Olli, da habt ihr aber 'reingeklotzt! 

Besonders gut gefällt mir, das ihr 'trotz Koipool' wieder eine Randbepflanzung hin bekommen habt. Es sieht aus, als wenn die Pflanzen in Einzeltaschen vom Rand aus in den Teich hängen; wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Die Vergrösserung habt ihr toll umgesetzt!

Gruß Marita


----------



## Dodi (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Olli!

Klasse geworden! 

Und das im Schnellverfahren, ohne Urlaubstage zu "vergeuden". 
Jetzt noch die letzten Handgriffe und dann genießt den Sommer am neuen Teich.


----------



## Olli.P (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi,

danke für das viele Lob... 

@Werner:

Wenn da nicht dieser olle blöde kaputte Pool gewesen wäre bestimmt. Aber der mittlere Ring hatte auch schon einige helle Streifen von denen der Kunststoff sehr dünn war. Noch ein falscher Sprung von einem Koi und die wären auf dem Trockenen gelegen.... 

@Marita:

Ja, das sind unsere selbst genähten NG-Pflanztaschen  
Einfach passend zurecht geschnitten und dann mit doppelter 10Kg Angelschnur zusammen genäht.... 

@Dodi:

Das werden wir machen, in 2 Wochen isses dann soweit..... 

@Inken:



> Und im Oktober könnt ihr euch bei Sturm und Regen zurücklehnen und auf die fertige Anlage schauen!



Aber von drinnen 
Ich muss da nicht unbedingt im Oktober bei Sturm auf der Terrasse sitzen......:__ nase


@Elschen:


----------



## Christine (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*



Olli.P schrieb:


> @Elschen:



Lieber Olli,

ist doch ganz einfach: das ist so toll geworden, das bietet sich förmlich an für das nächste Nord-TT. Hast ja noch ein bisschen Zeit mit der Planung, nächstes Jahr ist ja erstmal Süd-TT...


----------



## inge50 (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hallo Olli,

sieht gut aus 

Habt ihr prima hin bekommen

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## Digicat (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Servus Olli

 Was soll man da noch sagen .... frei nach "Dalli, Dalli" ...

"Das ist Spitze" was du zustande gebracht hast 

[OT]@ Elschen: Jetzt laß mal den "Süden" kommen .....

Wie hätte ich sonst mal ohne viel Mühe, an einem TT teilnehmen können ...

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns ....  Würde mich sehr freuen [/OT]
Was natürlich auch für dich Olli, gilt


----------



## Conny (11. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hallo Olaf,

 das sieht so einfach aus  es ist


----------



## mitch (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

hallo olaf,

das ging ja ratzfatz  so schnell kann man ja gar ned schauen 

und wie immer klasse   gemacht - hat sich gelohnt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Wirklich sehr schön angelegt Olaf 

Kann man sich wohlfühlen


----------



## wildstyle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Wirklich sehr schöne Anlage geworden. Vor allem in dem Tempo meinen Respekt!!

Ich habe auch nochmal eine Frage zu deinem Ersatzpool:
Kann man solche Gummipools bedenkenlos nehmen um die Tiere dort 3 - 4 Tage unterzubringen? Ich habe immer wieder gehört das die Teile übermäßig Giftstoffe aus dem Gummi abgeben sollen.


Nochmal alles Gute für die neue Anlage!!!


MfG

Marco


----------



## Olli.P (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Marco,

ich denke mal schon, für die paar Tage iss das in Ordnung. 

Und:

Sind die Pools nich auch aus PVC.... 
Wie iss'n das dann mit der PVC Teichfolie.........

Übrigens hatte unser Pool schon so an die 10 Jahre auf'm Buckel, von daher sollten da m.M.n. alle Giftstoffe bereits raus gewesen sein.


----------



## wildstyle (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Ja Olli genau das ist ja meine Frage ich glaube nämlich das diese "Planschbecken" eben im Gegensatz zur PVC Folie noch mehr von den Weichmachern und sontigen Chmikalien zur Farbgewinnung und Konservierung der Oberfläche intus haben und diese dann nach und nach ans Wasser abgeben?.
Uns Menschen kann man das wohl zumuten aber ob ich das unseren Wasseratmern antun muss... Deswegen möchte ich halt gerne auf Nummer sicher gehen  Und da ich genau son Quitscheentchen Pool bei dir gesehn hab Frag ich dich  Naja vlt äußert sich ja noch einer zu der Geschichte. 

lg

Marco


----------



## Christine (16. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hallo Marco, 

wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, leg das Planschbecken mit billiger Teichfolie (0,5 mm) aus. Oder vielleicht findest Du irgendwo ein Reststück oder ein gebrauchtes... Wobei ich denke, die 0,5-mm-Folie lässt sich am besten einpassen...


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi Leute,

Teich und Umfeld soweit fertig. 

Und das letzte Problem wurde am Freitag auch noch beseitigt........ 

Das Wasser war ja dann nach 14 Tagen wieder soweit klar das man schon die Umrisse vom BA sehen konnte. :smoki

Und dann das:

Die Übeltäter unter der Folie.......  

Beim Folie reinziehen hatten sich wohl zwei Pflastersteine die zur Sicherung auf dem Vlies lagen selbstständig gemacht, sind zwischen Folie und Vlies in die Tiefe gerutscht und keiner hat's bemerkt.......

Bis vorgestern.....


Da uns das aber so zu gefährlich für die Folie war, konnten wir sofort einen 50%igen Wasserwechsel durchführen..... :evil

 

Und jetzt ist hoffentlich alles gut...... :smoki


----------



## Koi-Uwe (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Ui Olaf,
das hätte aber auch ins Auge gehen können, nochmal Schwein gehabt


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Ja,

das kann man wohl sagen. :smoki

Möchte mir nicht vorstellen was wohl passiert wäre, wenn da noch passend ein anderer Stein passend auf eine Pflastersteinkante ins Wasser geplumpst wäre..........


----------



## Dodi (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

 Olaf,

manno, echt Glück gehabt, dass Ihr das noch einigermaßen rechtzeitig entdeckt habt.

Ich muss sagen, die Pflastersteine sind doch sehr deutlich zu erkennen in ihren Umrissen... aber mit dem Wasserwechsel übertreibst Du das jetzt in Zukunft nicht, oder?


----------



## Olli.P (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

 Dodi ,

nö, ich denk mal in Zukunft werden die Wasserwechsel ein wenich kleiner ausfallen....


----------



## Olli.P (26. Juli 2009)

*Fast fertig....*

Hi Leute,


nach dem ich dann überzeugt wurde, 
das die Terrasse mit dem 6eck Pflaster doch nicht zum Teich passt......... 

Hier nochmal ein Bild aus der Ferne..........  


Ging es dann doch nochmal an die Arbeit.......... 

Zu erst schon mal die Reste der Polygonalplatten von der Vergrößerung verlegt.......

Die Terrasse am Freitag gegen 14.00............ 

Dann mussten wir erst mal die nachgeorderten 15m² Polygonalplatten abholen....


Freitag Abend gegen 20.30......... 

Der Teich und ein bisschen Terrasse vom Balkon aus.......... 

Jetzt fehlt "nur" noch die Abschlussplatte im Bachlauf.....


Samstag Mittag nach dem aufräumen..........


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Servus Olli

Wunderschön


----------



## Dodi (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

 Olli!

Na, die Arbeit hat sich doch wirklich gelohnt - sieht doch nun alles wie eine Einheit aus, gefällt mir sehr gut!


----------



## marcus18488 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi,

Toll geworden. Richtig gemütlich.
Wenn du jetzt fertig bist, kannst du ja das nächste Projekt in aller ruhe planen

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Inken (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

 Olli, du Arbeitstier!!

Jetzt sieht es noch besser aus! Glückwunsch, toll geworden!! 

Bloß, was machst du jetzt mit so viel freier Zeit in der Freizeit? 

 Falls wirklich mal Langeweile aufkommt, wie wär's mit Urlaub an der Nordsee? Ich hätte da auch 'ne Terrasse...


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi,

und: 

 für die Blumen.... 




			
				marcus18488 schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du jetzt fertig bist, kannst du ja das nächste Projekt in aller ruhe planen



Na ja, ein bisschen ist ja noch zu erledigen........ 

Bachlaufplatte......

Und gaaanz wichtig:

Die Automatische Siebfilterspülung ( wenigstens für Nachts ).... 


Denn anscheinend funktioniert das System jetzt so gut, dass mir, wenn ich großes Pech habe, der Siebfilter innerhalb von ca. 10 Stunden ohne Spülung über läuft.......

Jedenfalls war es heut früh nach gut 8h ohne Spülung schon recht knapp und der Wasserstand im Siebfilterkasten war bis ca. 5cm unter den Rand angestiegen....... :evil




			
				Inken schrieb:
			
		

> Falls wirklich mal Langeweile aufkommt, wie wär's mit Urlaub an der Nordsee? Ich hätte da auch 'ne Terrasse...



Das müsstest du schon mit meiner Frau ausmachen, die hat nämlich min. 95% der Platten gelegt.


----------



## Inken (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*



Olli.P schrieb:


> Das müsstest du schon mit meiner Frau ausmachen, die hat nämlich min. 95% der Platten gelegt.



 ..und das verrätst du erst jetzt?  

Also noch mal von vorn:

Liebe Frau von Olaf!!

Hut ab und Respekt!!  Sieht richtig gut aus!   Toll geworden!


----------



## Olli.P (27. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hi,

auch von meiner besseren hälfte dann ein vielen dank für die 

[OT]@Inken:


> Falls wirklich mal Langeweile aufkommt, wie wär's mit Urlaub an der Nordsee? Ich hätte da auch 'ne Terrasse...





> Stundenlohn?? Und wie sieht's mit Kost & Logis aus...



[/OT]


----------



## Inken (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

[OT]Stundenlohn?  Das heißt hier Kurtaxe! Nee, lass mal, übernehme ich für euch! Und für's bei der Arbeit zuschauen nehm' ich nix...  
Kost und Logis sind natürlich mit drin! 
Na prima, dann kommen wir ja ins Geschäft! 
 [/OT]


----------



## jochen (28. Juli 2009)

*AW: Letzte Vergrößerung im Okt. 2009*

Hallo Olli,

habt ihr schön hinbekommen,
gefällt mir gut..


----------

